# Mena – February 2010 to April 26, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Another ad over a year ago, another rescue but this time the owner decided she wanted to get rid of _all _her rats. So she tossed her 2 former PET girls in with the feeders and offered them all up as food. With Moon’s wonderful help, we managed to save the lot, but I especially felt badly for these girls…they were used to being pets and someone thought so little of them that they were being tossed away as food for other animals. They didn’t come with names (what a surprise!) so I went the Disney theme and named the 2 girls Flower and Mena…after getting tired of calling them himi with smudge, himi with no smudge (Mena) LOL

The 2 girls when they arrived in their cage with 11 other rats in it



















They were older than the others and tolerated the little babies for a short while, but then the real personality of these 2 started coming out.









Mena with one of the baby boys











Pretty smaller Mena









Flower and Mena reunited after Flower’s e-spay.










Mena ended up with a mucky eye that defied treatment. I think it bothered me more than her.










My little old chubby ladies. I always wondered why they got so chubby, as they were the girls that would taunt and tease rats outside of their cage. There was a basket near the end of their cage and rats would sit there and huff and puff back (I had to put a mesh grid up so no one got hurt) so you would think all those calories would burn off


















Tonight she was fine and shoving bedding through the bars of her cage as usual. Then about an hour later I saw her lying in front of the door…so I opened the door and gave her a gentle poke, and that’s when I knew she would be leaving me soon.

It was quiet, she lay on me, and it was just her time. I held her until the end and it was good.


----------



## Malcolmratdad (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss  she looks like a really lovely girl. Good that she got to go nice and peacefully with you holding her though.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry Spaz :'( May Mena rest is peace.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, what a shame! She was an adorable ratteh. Looks like a real sweetheart. You've been having a spate of losses lately, Shelagh, it seems; I am so sorry!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

So sorry, lilspaz, she was a beauty.


----------

